# Graphite Depositing Marking Device



## This child (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## jeffashman (Jan 22, 2022)

I have a few of those...


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 23, 2022)

You made a mark in the world of macro. Nice shot.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 23, 2022)

I have some of that graphite in my leg from when Derrek Borell stabbed my calf with a pencil in the 7th grade. Somewhat deserved, as I had tripped him from behind in a busy hallway. Also a little graphite in my palm from a pencil throwing mishap around the same time.


----------



## slat (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------



## Rightwrong (Jan 23, 2022)

This child said:


> View attachment 253039


Nice one.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 23, 2022)

-

With that title, I was expecting some high-tech something!


----------



## This child (Jan 23, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> You made a mark in the world of macro. Nice shot.


Well, it does make a point.


----------



## This child (Jan 23, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> With that title, I was expecting some high-tech something!


At one time it was.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 24, 2022)

This child said:


> At one time it was.



Point for you, buddy!


----------



## This child (Jan 24, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Point for you, buddy!


Just hope it wasn't dull.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 24, 2022)

The point is it is a pencil.......


----------



## This child (Jan 24, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> The point is it is a pencil.......


You just had to go tell everybody.


----------

